# The New Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM Pancake



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

```
<p><strong>Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM Pancake Specifications Google Translated</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>focal length conversion 38.4 mm</li>
<li>1 piece using high-precision glass molded aspherical lens</li>
<li>full-time manual focus</li>
<li>shortest shooting distance is 0.16 M</li>
<li>maximum magnification is 0.27X</li>
<li>22.8 mm thickness Weight 125g</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2014/09/ef-s24mm-f28-stm.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Frage (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice lens, but "shame" it is s EF-*S*


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2014)

As already exists EF24mm F2.8 IS, this new EF-S 24mm STM should be F2 to make sense.


----------



## SPL (Sep 11, 2014)

Crap! Really wish this was an EF!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 11, 2014)

Frage said:


> Nice lens, but "shame" it is s EF-*S*



Good excuse to go buy a 7DII


----------



## lycan (Sep 11, 2014)

Canonrumors nailed it again! ;D


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 11, 2014)

First thought... "meh" 
If it were 1.8 or 2, maybe. But 2.8? The kit lens is 3.5 at 23mm and has IS. 
Again... "meh" 
I'll stick with my M + 22/2


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice!!! Why are people complaining that it is EF-S?! We already have a 40mm pancake for ff (if you want that normal view), and 24mm f/2.8 IS USM (if you want that 24mm). Chill.


----------



## dolina (Sep 11, 2014)

25mm x 1.6x = 40mm


----------



## bseitz234 (Sep 11, 2014)

one piece? Does that mean one element? 

also, pretty good MM... 

was going to pass on this, seeing as I have 17-55 @ 2.8, and 28 1.8, but if it's $150 like the 40, it might be fun to play with after all...


----------



## trulandphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

I can't wait to get my hands on one. Glad it's EF-S. Already gave my 40mm pancake to my daughter along with a 60D.


----------



## notsosem (Sep 11, 2014)

As a guy who makes nothing out of photography this will be my next purchase if it comes below $150.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 11, 2014)

The EOS-M with 22mm f/2 is a far better option, and the package can be had for less than $300 today.
Mine came with a little flash for $300 almost two years ago.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2014)

Users of Canon SL1 should be happy.  Now they have two pancakes available for a camera "pocket". ??? Depends on the clothes you wear... coat eskimo?


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice! Good to see Canon showing some EF-S interest. Wish it was EF, though.


----------



## tat3406 (Sep 11, 2014)

I will buy one if the price under $200. But first I need a crop body.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 11, 2014)

who needs a new 100-400mm.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm just glad it wasn't the long awaited 35 L II..


----------



## moreorless (Sep 11, 2014)

Would make for a good SL1/SL2 kit lens.


----------



## DRR (Sep 11, 2014)

My only crop body is my EOS-M and I already have the 22mm for that. So this does nothing for me unfortunately. 

I am in the group that would have happily paid for this if it was EF as it gives a great wide angle option at a low price and with practically no weight penalty. I almost always pack my 40mm with my 5DII kit because it's another prime option, and it barely weighs much more than a body cap.


----------



## ajperk (Sep 11, 2014)

I am really curious to see what the price point on this lens will be. Sub $200 and I will probably snatch one up for sure.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 11, 2014)

moreorless said:


> Would make for a good SL1/SL2 kit lens.


That was my thought as well. That would be a sweet combination making the 40 f/2.8 seem big


----------



## RunTillYouPuke (Sep 11, 2014)

dolina said:


> 25mm x 1.6x = 40mm



No. It's EF-*S* so it's 24mm on APS-C. If you put EF 24mm on APS-C, then you will get equivalent around 38mm.


----------



## Tom W (Sep 11, 2014)

Kind of wish it were full frame, but I think it'll sell well regardless. If it's as nice as the 40 pancake, it'll be a nice little lens for semi-stealth photography.


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 11, 2014)

I have an idea!! I buy this lens and one of those small EOS SL1's and I have an excellent DSLR that is the size of a large mirroless and I get to keep all of my Canon lenses. Sweet!


----------



## notsosem (Sep 11, 2014)

RunTillYouPuke said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > 25mm x 1.6x = 40mm
> ...



Uh. I'm almost sure that an ef 24 has the same FOV as an ef-s 24. The added "S" just means that it's only mountable to crop bodies.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 11, 2014)

notsosem said:


> RunTillYouPuke said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Depends on what the image circle produced by the lens really is


----------



## Viggo (Sep 11, 2014)

notsosem said:


> RunTillYouPuke said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



That is correct. The focal length displayed on the lens is because it is the LENS that is 24mm no matter what sensor you place behind it. Even if it's made for crop like a 10-22 ef-s the filed of view is still equiv to 16-35,2mm on FF.


----------



## RunTillYouPuke (Sep 11, 2014)

notsosem said:


> RunTillYouPuke said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Nope. You can mount EF-S lens on FF as well. But I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 11, 2014)

RunTillYouPuke said:


> notsosem said:
> 
> 
> > RunTillYouPuke said:
> ...



A Canon EF-S lens will not mount on a Canon FF body.


----------



## RunTillYouPuke (Sep 11, 2014)

Etienne said:


> RunTillYouPuke said:
> 
> 
> > notsosem said:
> ...



Can you tell me why? If u can mount FF lens on a crop body?


----------



## bseitz234 (Sep 11, 2014)

RunTillYouPuke said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > RunTillYouPuke said:
> ...



because the ef-*S* has a *S*hort back focus distance. That is, the rear element protrudes farther into the camera body, and a FF mirror would hit it. The smaller APS-C mirror doesn't need as much room to swing up. So Canon devised a trick with the mounts so that FF-compatible lenses can mount to the EF-S mount, but not vice versa.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2014)

RunTillYouPuke said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > RunTillYouPuke said:
> ...


The EF-S mount is purposely different, because Canon wants to be incompatible. Moreover, the lenses Sigma "DC" fit in the full frame cameras, even if they theoretically may not be compatible.


----------



## Azathoth (Sep 11, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> I will buy one if the price under $200.



+1


----------



## RunTillYouPuke (Sep 11, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> RunTillYouPuke said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Thx for explanation.  So it looks like I was wrong on this one.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 11, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> RunTillYouPuke said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Yes, but they are not fully compatible and usually requires zooming from the shortest focal and back from the longest to work, so I think it's better to just make them not compatible ...


----------



## Etienne (Sep 11, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> RunTillYouPuke said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Exactly ... I think there's some sort of design advantage to pushing the rear element back. Maybe it allows for smaller lenses?

Other manufacturers that make crop lense for Canon bodies, like Tokina, Sigma, Tamron, use the EF mount. These crop lenses can be mounted on the FF bodies, and many people do. I have the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 and the Tokina 50-135 f/2.8, both crop lenses. I have used them on my 5DIII. The 11-16 works fine above 15mm, and the 50-135 works from about 100-135mm.


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 11, 2014)

If this were an EF lens, I would buy one. Oh well. I'll probably get the IS version along with a samyang 14mm


----------



## zim (Sep 11, 2014)

Well I'm gonna have fun with this little guy. I do use the 40mm as a lens cap, just a bit long though, allows me to carry a ready to go camera in a narrow unobtrusive bag. The intro price will be interesting I understand initial pricing thing but can it really be that far away from the current 40mm. OK so I wait six months no big deal, then again even at full price it's still tempting :


----------



## waelelgendy (Sep 11, 2014)

The only reason I could think of for this lens being f/2.8 not f/2, is to not let it compete directly with the 22mm f/2 M lens. If so, then this may mean that Canon aren't giving up on the M system yet.

Yet, I consider it a very nice move from Canon. With this lens, the 40mm pancake, and the nifty fifty, SL1 and Rebel users now have a light weight prime holy trinity of their own.


----------



## ajperk (Sep 11, 2014)

Any news on price yet?


----------



## Besisika (Sep 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Frage said:
> 
> 
> > Nice lens, but "shame" it is s EF-*S*
> ...


Let's see how it works with Dual-pixel CMOS AF.
Would be perfect for a glidecam.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 11, 2014)

Besisika said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Frage said:
> ...



A better glidecam setup is EOS-M with the 11-22 STM IS. Lighter, wider, and with Image stabilization. I doubt you'd use AF, even DPAF, in a glidecam shot.


----------



## tyger11 (Sep 11, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> As already exists EF24mm IS, this new EF-S24mm IS should be F2 to make sense.



FYI - this new lens does not have IS. It should be MUCH cheaper than the EF 24mm f/2.8 IS lens (in addition to being much smaller, of course).


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 11, 2014)

EF-S 10-18mm IS STM, EF-S 18-55 IS STM, EF-S 24 STM, EF 40 STM (I prefer it on aps-c, so I'll put it in the same category). That's some serious APS-C support going for Canon, at least in the resolution and price department. If you've got a tripod and an off camera flash, I see no reason going to Nikon for aps-c other than its sensors (who gives a shit about a good sensor with shitty dedicated-for-crop lenses).


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 11, 2014)

interested to see but GAS isn't too bad here for me. haha


----------



## m (Sep 11, 2014)

Are you sure this is not the rumored new body cap?
Oh wait, there's an AF/MF switch, nevermind...

Any information on the price?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 11, 2014)

Yay, now exclusively crop shooters can have a sort-of-wide angle pancake too... Not that anyone cares. Maybe if IQ is out of this world and it's $100 then it'll be worthwhile.

Actually I can think of a few people who would love this lens as a Christmas present.

But all I really want is an L version of the original, with weather sealing, USM (for actual full time manual and not this fake that needs you to wake up the camera all the time), and an f2 aperture (and amazing IQ).
Best, walk-around, lens, ever.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 11, 2014)

tyger11 said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > As already exists EF24mm IS, this new EF-S24mm IS should be F2 to make sense.
> ...



The 40mm doesn't have IS either. This lens should be priced low.. or it won't sell.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 11, 2014)

It's just not exciting. Perhaps if you REALLY want your lens to be tiny. 

I was always hoping for EF-S primes, they would make the system much more appealing. 

For example, the 24mm could have been a 35mm equivalent for the cropped bodies, but with F/2.8, it's equivalent to a 35mm F/4 lens. Just not exciting. I love the 35mm focal length for portraits, lowlight, landscape, this narrow aperture doesnt make much sense for a prime. Make it twice as long but 1.8, that would be a very exciting 35mm F/2.8 equivalent. 

We want fast ef-s primes. Preferablly with IS and sub 300-400$ price tags.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> ...Make it twice as long but 1.8, that would be a very exciting 35mm F/2.8 equivalent.
> 
> We want fast ef-s primes. Preferablly with IS and sub 300-400$ price tags.



I agree, would love some fast crop lenses, especially some that would fill the 24mm and 35mm full frame equivalents. I still remember when I first picked up the 28mm f/1.8 just to get a "normal" lens on crop that could still shoot in low light.

If I can pick it up for the $129 I got the 40mm pancake for I'm sure I'll pick on up. I like the small size. I just hope it is not as slow to focus as the 22mm pancake on the M. I love that small little camera/lens package but can't stand how slow it is to focus. Makes it tough to capture shots of the kids at times.


----------



## Tanispyre (Sep 11, 2014)

These lens leaves me scratching my head a little. I am not sure where it is suppose to fit in. I admit when I heard that a 20ish mm pancake was coming for EF-S, I was hoping for an EF-S version of the 22mm F2.0 pancake from the M.


----------



## ajperk (Sep 11, 2014)

A lot of people are scratching their heads on this lens in this thread, but I think it may be part of a longer term strategy for Canon (I suppose what isn't part of a longer term strategy for such a large company?). DSLR sales have slowed, and it's not extremely likely that they will pick up drastically. I think Canon is trying to offer higher quality, low cost non-L lenses to try and entice DSLR owners (I'm thinking in particular of Rebel owners who pretty much just get a kit and never buy a new lens) to get a taste of high image quality from nice prime lenses. If they can get more people hooked on superior image quality and wide(r) apertures compared to the kit lenses, maybe they can start moving a lot more lenses? In other words, maybe primes like this (and the short-forty) are nascent lower rungs on what they hope will be an ever more popular lens ladder that can help compensate for slower DSLR sales.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2014)

I've seen hundreds if not thousands of posts from crop camera owners wanting a EFs prime lens. So, finally, here it is. 

Now, of course, there are those who complain that its not something else. Thus shall it ever be, we kiddies are never satisfied with our toys.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 11, 2014)

Why is it that the EOS M, a *Hello Kitty* camera, gets a 22mm f/2 lens and the *Semi-Pro* EOS 7D get an inferior 24mm f/2.8 lens ??? What message is Canon sending to the Pros who use APS-C cameras ???


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 11, 2014)

Any new lens is great news in my book, especially when it's EF-S specific as that confirms confidence in the crop body range - roll on more EF-S & EF-M specific lenses.

I'm expecting a similar price to the 40mm, plus waiting for the first person to remove the back section so that it works on Full Frame ;-)


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 11, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> Why is it that the EOS M, a *Hello Kitty* camera, gets a 22mm f/2 lens and the *Semi-Pro* EOS 7D get an inferior 24mm f/2.8 lens ??? What message is Canon sending to the Pros who use APS-C cameras ???


The same message they have sent them all along with minor exceptions in the 17-55 f/2.8 IS and 7D - if you want pro features like dual [CF] cards, weather sealing, durable bodies, etc., you must go full frame and shell out the big bucks.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 11, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> one piece? Does that mean one element?



Is that even possible, to deliver 24mm with this mount distance with only once element  ?


----------



## Vgramatikov (Sep 11, 2014)

Everybody want this pancake to be not pancake but normal lens with faster f-stop.

This is no sens like opinion.

So this is a pancake sorry )) The idea is to be small and cheap for everyday use not for specialized photography.
They have 24/2.8IS,28/2.8IS,24/1.4,30/2,30/2IS and 35 1.4 for that...Yes don`t have cheap 24/1.8..... 

)) Be realistic please.

I if this lens is cheap enough it will be good for crop sensors for everyday use. In the future they may make slimmer mirrorless FF and crop body ...why not?  Even now i have 70d and 40d for second body. I can buy one for my 40d for everyday use or for remote wildlife photography. The set up will be lighter and smaller and nothing to worry about like investment. 

Use imagination


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 11, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> Why is it that the EOS M, a *Hello Kitty* camera, gets a 22mm f/2 lens and the *Semi-Pro* EOS 7D get an inferior 24mm f/2.8 lens ??? What message is Canon sending to the Pros who use APS-C cameras ???



So you think the lens - with focus on size and price more than features and specs - will anger the people with a 7D ot plans for buying the 7DII? 
Why should any "pro" be upset that there is a cheap pancake lens for APS-C? 
There is no market for an expensive EF-S 24mm f1.4 L or even a less expensive EF-S 24mm f2.8 in my opinion, since they would have to compete with the EF-counterparts most "pros" already own.
For the 24mm EF-S pancake on the other hand there is no EF-rival and in size and probably in price as well there will be no match in the Canon-lineup.



If price and IQ will be on the same level as the 40mm I will be happy to get one, since I like traveling light


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The same message they have sent them all along with minor exceptions in the 17-55 f/2.8 IS and 7D - if you want pro features like dual [CF] cards, weather sealing, durable bodies, etc., you must go full frame and shell out the big bucks.



That's not the message I'm getting. What I'm hearing is that Canon want me to switch to another brand


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 11, 2014)

Groundhog said:


> So you think the lens - with focus on size and price more than features and specs - will anger the people with a 7D ot plans for buying the 7DII?



No, the anger come from the fact that the low-end M line gets a 22mm f/2 lens and xxD and 7D/D2 doesn't.



> Why should any "pro" be upset that there is a cheap pancake lens for APS-C?



Why would Canon make a prime lens for a market segment that prefers 18-200mm zooms.



> There is no market for an expensive EF-S 24mm f1.4 L or even a less expensive EF-S 24mm f2.8 in my opinion ...



Please re-read what I said. I'm not asking for a 24mm f/1.4 L. Just an ordinary EF-S 22mm f/2. BTW 22mm = 35.2 FF, a few silly millimeters does make a difference at the wide end.


----------



## vscd (Sep 11, 2014)

I would like to have a 24mm Pancake for the full frame. I really, really, like my 40mm 2.8 STM... and it should be possible as Voigtländer already has something like that in the productline. But the Voigtländer is optically not very good.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not against Canon release new models of lens that does not meet my desire. ??? I'm disappointed that the launch of this EF-S 24mm F2.8, means that Canon will never launch an EF-S 22mm F2.  If so hated EOS-M has a great prime F2 lens, why 7D and 70D can not have?  Do not tell me that 24mm F1.4 is suitable for APS-C cameras. :-[ :'(


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 11, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > The same message they have sent them all along with minor exceptions in the 17-55 f/2.8 IS and 7D - if you want pro features like dual [CF] cards, weather sealing, durable bodies, etc., you must go full frame and shell out the big bucks.
> ...






c.d.embrey said:


> Why is it that the EOS M, a *Hello Kitty* camera, gets a 22mm f/2 lens and the *Semi-Pro* EOS 7D get an inferior 24mm f/2.8 lens ??? What message is Canon sending to the Pros who use APS-C cameras ???



Just curious... what brand has a pancake 22 f/2 in a DSLR form factor that you're trying to compare it to?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the EOS M, a *Hello Kitty* camera, gets a 22mm f/2 lens and the *Semi-Pro* EOS 7D get an inferior 24mm f/2.8 lens ??? What message is Canon sending to the Pros who use APS-C cameras ???
> ...


Beyond the Canon EF-M 22mm F2 (does not work on 70D), there is APS-C lens Nikon 35mm F1.8 and Sigma 30mm F1.4 also.
Why not EF-S 22mm F2 ?


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 11, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious... what brand has a pancake 22 f/2 in a DSLR form factor that you're trying to compare it to?
> ...



Nikon's 35 f/1.8 and Sigma's 30 f/1.4 aren't pancakes. The geometry (flange distance) for the M is different, so the focal length for a pancake is different as well.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...


I personally do not want pancakes. ??? I want some fast prime lenses EF-S 20-30mm F1.8 or F2 priced far below the Canon 24mm f1.4 :-\


----------



## trulandphoto (Sep 12, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



You can't reason with these folks, it seems. They want everything. Small, fast, cheap, IS, with intelligent composition mode. I'm very close to just abandoning the time I waste on photography forums.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 12, 2014)

Canon should be given a lot of credit on this lens regardless whether the lens fits our need, desire, expectation and requirement or not. EF-S mount is with flange focal distance of 44mm. Canon comes up with a 24mm lens that is ONLY 22mm thickness with IS. That is quite an optical engineering success. In order to make it small, Canon cannot give us a f 2.0 lens. Some members complain about why the EOS-M can have a 22mm f 2.0 lens. The answer again lies in the flange focal distance. The EOS-M has a flange focal distance of only 17.7mm.
It is a lot easier to design a 22mm f2.0 lens. By the way, this lens does not even has IS. Some member asked for a pancake f 2.0, 24mm EF lens. That is mission impossible.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Canon should be given a lot of credit on this lens regardless whether the lens fits our need, desire, expectation and requirement or not. EF-S mount is with flange focal distance of 44mm. Canon comes up with a 24mm lens that is ONLY 22mm thickness with IS. That is quite an optical engineering success. In order to make it small, Canon cannot give us a f 2.0 lens. Some members complain about why the EOS-M can have a 22mm f 2.0 lens. The answer again lies in the flange focal distance. The EOS-M has a flange focal distance of only 17.7mm.
> It is a lot easier to design a 22mm f2.0 lens. By the way, this lens does not even has IS. Some member asked for a pancake f 2.0, 24mm EF lens. That is mission impossible.


You missed because the new EF-S 24mm F2.8 STM has NOT Image Stabilizer.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 12, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> No, the anger come from the fact that the low-end M line gets a 22mm f/2 lens and xxD and 7D/D2 doesn't.
> 
> 
> Why would Canon make a prime lens for a market segment that prefers 18-200mm zooms.
> ...



The M is not low end, it is a different line of cameras ... the 1200D is the low end of the DSLR segment.
Its like saying the low end Powershot G1 X Mk2 gets a 24-120/2.0-3.9 and the 1D X doesn't.

So every APS-C user just wants a superzoom ... damn I did it wrong the whole time 

It is just ridiculous to believe there would be a pancake lens faster and cheaper than the EF 20/2.8 or EF 24/2.8 
since it would kill all 20-24mm primes in the lineup including the 24L.

In Addition I doubt a EF-S 22mm would be possible with f2.0 as long as the goal is a pancake lens, same with the 40mm f2.8. And if they made it, the lens would be much more expensive (as the 40mm Voigtländer pancake is).


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mark my w.ords. If Canon releases 18mm or 20mm pancake(same size as 40pancake), I will sell my a7r and FE lenses.

6D and 5D III users will be thrilled. Heck, 1dx owners will be thrilled.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mark my w.ords. If Canon releases 18mm or 20mm pancake(same size as 40pancake), I will sell my a7r and FE lenses.
> 6D and 5D III users will be thrilled. Heck, 1dx owners will be thrilled.


Do not get too excited, Dylan. :-\
Probably because of the size, a hypothetical EF 20mm pancake would be F4. :'(
Perhaps a pancake lens EF 18mm would be F5.6... :-X


----------



## Rocky (Sep 12, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Canon should be given a lot of credit on this lens regardless whether the lens fits our need, desire, expectation and requirement or not. EF-S mount is with flange focal distance of 44mm. Canon comes up with a 24mm lens that is ONLY 22mm thickness with IS. That is quite an optical engineering success. In order to make it small, Canon cannot give us a f 2.0 lens. Some members complain about why the EOS-M can have a 22mm f 2.0 lens. The answer again lies in the flange focal distance. The EOS-M has a flange focal distance of only 17.7mm.
> ...


Thanks for the correction. Even without the IS, the 24mm f 2.8 STM is still an optical engineering sucess


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my w.ords. If Canon releases 18mm or 20mm pancake(same size as 40pancake), I will sell my a7r and FE lenses.
> ...



I'm not a lens expert. However, 20mm f4 IS would be just fine


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


For full frame cameras a pancake 20mm F4 looks pretty good. 
However, for APS-C F2.8 seems to me that is not good enough to replace zoom lenses. :-[ Well, after I got Sigma F1.8 zoom for APS-C, I think prime lenses must be at least F2. :-X


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 12, 2014)

I for one am very happy about this. My old T2i with a 24mm pancake is going to be the perfect light travel kit. (It would be even better on an SL1!) Coupled with my 40mm pancake it will be a very versatile kit.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 12, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the EOS M, a *Hello Kitty* camera, gets a 22mm f/2 lens and the *Semi-Pro* EOS 7D get an inferior 24mm f/2.8 lens ??? What message is Canon sending to the Pros who use APS-C cameras ???
> ...




When did I ever say I wanted a 22mm f/2 *PANCAKE* lens ??? *I DO NOT WANT* a *PANCAKE* lens, just an ordinary EF-S 22mm f/2 lens.

BTW Pentax makes the HD PENTAX-DA 21mmF3.2AL Limited (a pancake) for their crop cameras. The problem with pancake lenses is you have to make sacrifices to get the small size. Pentax chose IQ over lens speed. 

Me, I prefer normal lenses which have both good IQ and a reasonable f/stop.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 12, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Canon should be given a lot of credit on this lens regardless whether the lens fits our need, desire, expectation and requirement or not. EF-S mount is with flange focal distance of 44mm. Canon comes up with a 24mm lens that is ONLY 22mm thickness with IS. That is quite an optical engineering success. In order to make it small, Canon cannot give us a f 2.0 lens. Some members complain about why the EOS-M can have a 22mm f 2.0 lens. The answer again lies in the flange focal distance. The EOS-M has a flange focal distance of only 17.7mm.
> It is a lot easier to design a 22mm f2.0 lens. By the way, this lens does not even has IS. Some member asked for a pancake f 2.0, 24mm EF lens. That is mission impossible.



I don't want/need small, IS or inexpensive. I just want an ordinary EF-S 22mm f/2. If it were the size of an EF 85mm f/1.8 and sold for $500.00 I'd be happy


----------



## tat3406 (Sep 12, 2014)

joejohnbear said:


> EF-S 10-18mm IS STM, EF-S 18-55 IS STM, EF-S 24 STM, EF 40 STM (I prefer it on aps-c, so I'll put it in the same category). That's some serious APS-C support going for Canon, at least in the resolution and price department. If you've got a tripod and an off camera flash, I see no reason going to Nikon for aps-c other than its sensors (who gives a S___ about a good sensor with shitty dedicated-for-crop lenses).



dont forget the efs 55-250 IS STM and 18-135 IS STM, now the STM budget lens lineup is very interesting.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 12, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > c.d.embrey said:
> ...



OK, my bad, I conflated your and ajfotofilmagem's posts. I assumed you wanted a pancake 22 f/2 because this is a pancake ef-s thread and you were referring to the M pancake.

Maybe Canon will surprise us with more EF-S prime lenses... After all, how many were clamoring for a 24 f/2.8 pancake?


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 12, 2014)

It seems the problem here is that most don't want pancake lenses. What I see a demand for is Ef-s primes with fast apertures and not that much emphasis on size.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds good; hopefully at the same bargain price as the other cheapie primes and a decent EF-S design; I'm a little worried about the corners and vignetting, but that said I don't have any major complaints about the EF-M 22mm which is APS-C purpose designed too. Well one, which is they could've put on a thinner front/end caps cos it bulges quite a bit lol.

As for the whole FL I thought it was the shape/size that determined the FL more than anything. Something I read about the flange distance determined the approx FL range a pancake sized lens could take.


----------



## pwp (Sep 12, 2014)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> It seems the problem here is that most don't want pancake lenses. What I see a demand for is Ef-s primes with fast apertures and not that much emphasis on size.


That doesn't explain why the 40mm has a place not just in a lot of photographers bags, but in their hearts too. 
Is there another Canon lens that has a nick-name: the _Shorty McForty_ ? It's been a very big seller.

When I don't feel like lugging around a 5D3 or a 1-Series body with usually heavy glass, the 24mm pancake bolted onto my travel/walkabout SL-1 is a very appealing concept.

It may not be on _your _shopping list, but let's watch...if the price is right this lens will absolutely sell its socks off. 

-pw


----------



## paulc (Sep 12, 2014)

It doesn't look like it protrudes all that far past the mount. I have to wonder how large that image circle really is because someone's going to try that on a full frame.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 12, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...


If you reread my posts, you'll notice that I never asked for a pancake EF-S. I used the example of the EF-M 22mm F2 to prove that there is demand for fast EF-S primes. After that I quoted Nikon DX 35mm F1.8 and 30mm F1.4 Sigma DC. 

I say again that I am not against Canon release lenses that do not meet my desire. The sad part is that the launch of an EF-S 24mm F2.8 means that Canon will never launch an EF-S 22mm F2. :-[ :'(


----------



## Khalai (Sep 12, 2014)

paulc said:


> It doesn't look like it protrudes all that far past the mount. I have to wonder how large that image circle really is because someone's going to try that on a full frame.



I would worry about mirror collision on FF. But let's wait for some bold adventurers, who will modify that lens and try it


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 12, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If you reread my posts, you'll notice that I never asked for a pancake EF-S. I used the example of the EF-M 22mm F2 to prove that there is demand for fast EF-S primes. After that I quoted Nikon DX 35mm F1.8 and 30mm F1.4 Sigma DC.
> 
> I say again that I am not against Canon release lenses that do not meet my desire. The sad part is that the launch of an EF-S 24mm F2.8 means that Canon will never launch an EF-S 22mm F2. :-[ :'(



OK, I understand now. It is just that this IS a pancake thread, and the first lens you cite as an example IS a pancake.


----------



## vscd (Sep 14, 2014)

> I'm disappointed that the launch of this EF-S 24mm F2.8, means that Canon will never launch an EF-S 22mm F2.  If so hated EOS-M has a great prime F2 lens, why 7D and 70D can not have?



The EOS-M has a smaller focal flange. You can't compare the EF-S with the EF-M bayonett. Even not with the same sensorsizes. To greate a Wide Angle on a fullframe-bayonett like the EF-S (yes, it's still the same distance as from the fullframe-EF), you need a *lot* more complex lensdesigns.

Btw.. I would buy a good 24mm f4 pancake. Why not? Ok, the viewfinder ist a little bit dark, but so the finder of a 70-200f4 L IS is... I don't need a shallow DOF on wideangles. There is none below f1.4


----------



## DRR (Sep 14, 2014)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> It seems the problem here is that most don't want pancake lenses. What I see a demand for is Ef-s primes with fast apertures and not that much emphasis on size.



Isn't the advantage of EF-S that lenses can be designed to be smaller? 

What is the point of EF-S primes, why not just use EF primes, if size is not a consideration?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2014)

DRR said:


> Ebrahim Saadawi said:
> 
> 
> > It seems the problem here is that most don't want pancake lenses. What I see a demand for is Ef-s primes with fast apertures and not that much emphasis on size.
> ...


Due to the smaller image size and the shorter flange distance, a shorter focal length(35 or shorter) EF-S prime makes sense: easier to deign, optimize for APS-C picture area, smaller size ( not necessarily a "pencake")


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 14, 2014)

Rocky said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Ebrahim Saadawi said:
> ...


Dear friends. Let's imagine three different lenses: 

EF 22mm F2 (hypothetical would weigh 500 grams) 
EF-S 22mm F2 (hypothetical would weigh 250 grams) 
EF-M 22mm F2 (actually exists and weighs 105 grams) 

The only lens that actually exists today is the EF-M, which has great picture quality and low price. 
You do not miss prime lens fast and lighter, and less price that Canon 24mm F1.4L, to accompany the camera 7D and 70D? 
If there EF-S 22mm F2, _or 24mm F1.8_ costing $ 400 would you buy?


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 15, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friends. Let's imagine three different lenses:
> 
> EF 22mm F2 (hypothetical would weigh 500 grams)
> EF-S 22mm F2 (hypothetical would weigh 250 grams)
> ...



I'd be interested in an EF 24 f/1.8, but there is no way that it would cost 400. The 28 f/1.8 costs 500+, and the 24 f/2.8 IS and 35 f/2 IS are 600. 600-700 is more likely with an initial price higher than 800.


----------



## vscd (Sep 15, 2014)

> It seems the problem here is that most don't want pancake lenses. What I see a demand for is Ef-s primes with fast apertures and not that much emphasis on size.



Wow. What you can see is immense. I think the opposite. Suprised? There is a lot of demand on the 40mm 2.8 STM, I own one by myself and I'm always surprised what this small thingy can do. At the moment this lens is nearly always on my cam. 

So, if someone travels around with a smaller APS-C the 40STM or 24STM could cover most of the needs...

Where is the demand on fast primes on APS-C? There already are fast primes in this focallength-range like the 35mm 1.4L or 24 1.4L. I just don't think that you're willing to pay the prices... 

One small tip at the end, maybe you don't know. There are a lot of primes in your range... for example the EF 20mm f2.8 or the really fast EF 28mm *1.8*. They're comparable cheap and still to get.



> I say again that I am not against Canon release lenses that do not meet my desire. The sad part is that the launch of an EF-S 24mm F2.8 means that Canon will never launch an EF-S 22mm F2. :-[ :'(



They have a 24mm 1.4! What about this one?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 16, 2014)

vscd said:


> > It seems the problem here is that most don't want pancake lenses. What I see a demand for is Ef-s primes with fast apertures and not that much emphasis on size.
> 
> 
> Wow. What you can see is immense. I think the opposite. Suprised? There is a lot of demand on the 40mm 2.8 STM, I own one by myself and I'm always surprised what this small thingy can do. At the moment this lens is nearly always on my cam.
> ...


You are joking that Canon 24mm F1.4 is a prime lens suitable for 70D? ???
About Canon 28mm F1.8, it has terrible contrast and sharpness on APS-C cameras with larger than 8-megapixel resolution.


----------



## vscd (Sep 20, 2014)

> You are joking that Canon 24mm F1.4 is a prime lens suitable for 70D?



No, why should I? The 24mm L is not that big and a fantastic lens. It's at least not much bigger than any shitty Kitzoom-lens. What else do you want? It gives you a great 38mm equivalent with a Depth of Field equiv to f2.2... 

I just think you want to get such a lens for cheap 250$. You won't...


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 23, 2014)

Now, although Canon may not have listened to me personally, it's nice to know that they are finally starting to do what I've been saying for years ... EF-*S* primes! Really makes you wonder what other great recommendations I have to offer them.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 23, 2014)

it really should have been a EF-22/2.0 STM pancake. Not EF-S. Not 24mm. Not f/2.8.


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 23, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> it really should have been a EF-22/2.0 STM pancake. Not EF-S. Not 24mm. Not f/2.8.



I agree with your point of view and I would even go further.
It would have been nice for low light purpose (use in a church for example) to have EF 20mm f/1.8 STM. It would be interesting for both APS-C and FF


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 23, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> it really should have been a EF-22/2.0 STM pancake. Not EF-S. Not 24mm. Not f/2.8.



Right... because a EF-22 f/2 pancake is possible...


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 23, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > it really should have been a EF-22/2.0 STM pancake. Not EF-S. Not 24mm. Not f/2.8.
> ...



A large aperture ("f-stop") is no longer a requirement for low-light photography, in the same way that it was back in the days of film or sub-ISO800 sensors. Plus, if you want shallow DoF, then a 24mm lens is anyway not the lens to use.


----------



## andrei1989 (Oct 31, 2014)

any news about the availability of this lens? all i see are news and stock alerts for the 7d2..


----------



## yzhenkai (Nov 1, 2014)

This is an APS-C version of EF 40mm F2.8 STM.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 1, 2014)

andrei1989 said:


> any news about the availability of this lens? all i see are news and stock alerts for the 7d2..



Amazon UK give a release date of 7 November, preorders taken now. I presume that most other retailers are doing the same, and it will be the same in other countries. It's tempting me to buy a 100D (SL1) as a pocket camera.


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks for the info.
after i read this i checked at amzon.fr and it's in stock, amazon.de and other german stores don't have it in stock yet.
i pre-ordered at amazon.de and now i have hopes to get it within a week or 2


----------



## notsosem (Nov 5, 2014)

andrei1989 said:


> thanks for the info.
> after i read this i checked at amzon.fr and it's in stock, amazon.de and other german stores don't have it in stock yet.
> i pre-ordered at amazon.de and now i have hopes to get it within a week or 2



Please let me know what you think of it. It's only thing I can afford for myself and i've been dying to get a wider prime than my 50 but I want to make sure if it's worth it or if should save up more for something else. Thanks!


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 7, 2014)

no update from amazon.de and on amazon uk the status changed from "available from nov 7" to... "shipping in 1-2 months"


----------



## pancake (Nov 13, 2014)

Got b&h shipment notification this AM! I ordered the day it was announced. It looks like they've been released in limited quantity if you go to the website. Will have in time for my bday


----------



## Act444 (Nov 15, 2014)

To my surprise they had one at the store when I went to pick up my 7D2...ultimately couldn't resist. Got one for my SL1.

It is virtually identical to the 40. No complaints about sharpness, either - pretty good.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 20, 2014)

why can't I find a real review of the lens anywhere???


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 20, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> why can't I find a real review of the lens anywhere???



Perhaps it was not there before :

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=960&Camera=736&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=788&Sample=0&CameraComp=736&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

seems to be a good lens - Best, Michael


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 21, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > why can't I find a real review of the lens anywhere???
> ...


Finally  

I was getting quite frustrated with all the "reviews" online saying it will probably be the same as the 40mm pancake and commenting on it's great image quality without physically having hands-on experience with the lens. It's Murphy's law that the moment I complain about no X then X is available and I look like a doooofus. I should complain more in life, I'll look like an idiot more often but at least my problems will get solved. Hehehe

Agree, it does look good especially considering the price. My copy is now officially on it's way.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Nov 22, 2014)

I've read on a review in amazon that this lens won't fit on a canon 7D, any info?


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 22, 2014)

panchoskywalker said:


> I've read on a review in amazon that this lens won't fit on a canon 7D, any info?



it will fit and work on 7D and on all other Canon DSLRs with APS-C sensor [all digital rebels, all xxD, 7D/II]. Just like all other EF-S lenses. 

Like all Canon EF-S lenses it will *not work* on Canon "full sensor" DSLRs [6D, 5D/II/III, 1D-X].


----------



## e17paul (Nov 22, 2014)

panchoskywalker said:


> I've read on a review in amazon that this lens won't fit on a canon 7D, any info?


It's an EF-S lens, and EF-S lenses fit the 7D. Was the Amazon buyer trying to fit it on the front of the supplied kit lens? There are some really good reviews on Amazon, but you some are to be ignored. Maybe the buyer could not find the red dot, mounting a lens can be a technical challenge...

The only Canon Eos cameras not suitable for this lens are the 6D, 5D & 1D series, and film cameras. The Eos M can take this lens with Canon's adapter. 

After reviewing the 50/1.8 II on Amazon UK, I received a buyer question asking if one would fit a Panasonic bridge camera. Once the tears of laughter had subsided, I politely replied. 

Amazon listings can be equally wrong. According to Amazon UK the new 24-105 STM is a pancake lens. That would be an impressive technical achievement
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-24-105mm-3-5-5-6-STM-Lens/dp/B00NLBGCYI


----------



## panchoskywalker (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. I will get it.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 22, 2014)

The only modern day lenses not to fit the 7D are the EF-M series of lenses, such as the 22mm STM and zooms


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 14, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...


*Mine too* @ 167 Eur from Amazon.it. 
A discrete partner for my 70D  , or a pocketable alternative for unplanned shots when I take my 70-200 F/4 (just like when Neuro takes his 40mm with his 1Dx and 600mm... on a slightly smaller scale ;D ).


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes a very tempting lens for APS-C. Great to see it in circulation


----------

